# kraftsport



## mountainbike443 (10. Juni 2017)

gibt es ein paar kraftsportler unter euch? Verbringe (natürlich neben dem biken) meine zeit liebend gern im gym mit kraftsport. Bin derzeit dabei einerseits stärker in grundübungen (kniebeuge, bankdrücken, deadlift) zu werden aber uach bissl was für die figur und das aussehen zu tun, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## TheDUrb (20. Juni 2017)

neben mountainbiken zählen bodybuilding und joggen zu meinen sportlichen Hobbys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (23. Juni 2017)

war einarmiges reissen in der halbliterklasse schon


----------



## Bambi79 (7. Juli 2017)

ich habe 18 Jahre Kraftsport und 1 1/2 Jahre Crossfit gemacht..War da ziemlich gut dabei, aber Zeiten ändern sich. Jetzt bike ich aber nur noch.... ;-)


----------



## adrenochrom (7. Juli 2017)

Bambi79 schrieb:


> ich habe 18 Jahre Kraftsport und 1 1/2 Jahre Crossfit gemacht..War da ziemlich gut dabei, aber Zeiten ändern sich. Jetzt bike ich aber nur noch.... ;-)


der prahlthread ist nebenan


----------



## Bambi79 (8. Juli 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> der prahlthread ist nebenan


??? verstehe ich nicht. womit prahle ich denn?


----------



## Triturbo (8. Juli 2017)

Bambi79 schrieb:


> ??? verstehe ich nicht. womit prahle ich denn?



Nicht drauf eingehen. Von Ihm kommt eh nur noch "do not drugs".

Bin auch ab und zu mal im Fitti, weil mein Knie Probleme macht und ich damit meine Rückenschmerzen weg bekomme. Kraftsport ist ganz cool, aber ich mach es hauptsächlich wegen den Frauen


----------



## adrenochrom (8. Juli 2017)

Bambi79 schrieb:


> ??? verstehe ich nicht. womit prahle ich denn?





Bambi79 schrieb:


> ich habe 18 Jahre Kraftsport gemacht





Bambi79 schrieb:


> ich habe 1 1/2 Jahre Crossfit gemacht





Bambi79 schrieb:


> War da ziemlich gut





Bambi79 schrieb:


> Jetzt bike ich


----------



## Publikumsliebli (12. Juli 2017)

hab auch nen geilen body
lg


----------



## Abike12 (10. August 2017)

mountainbike443 schrieb:


> gibt es ein paar kraftsportler unter euch? Verbringe (natürlich neben dem biken) meine zeit liebend gern im gym mit kraftsport. Bin derzeit dabei einerseits stärker in grundübungen (kniebeuge, bankdrücken, deadlift) zu werden aber uach bissl was für die figur und das aussehen zu tun, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


Mache täglich Kraftsport neben dem Radfahren. Mir macht es auch einfach unglaublich spass und würde ohne auch nicht mehr funktioniren bei mir. Werde dann schwer angespannt wenn ich mal ne Woche nicht im Studio war


----------



## Deleted 331894 (22. November 2017)

Hier auch  . Richtig pumpen hab ich wieder angefangen als ich mir vor 2 Jahren die Schulter zerlegt hab. Seitdem Kraftsport, Kettlebell etc.
Davor aber auch schon a bisserl aber der focus lag mehr auf Klettern, Alpinsport.


Richtig Spass macht mir mometan Kreuzheben, Bankdruecken, Squats. Immer was neues, Splits, Zirkeltraining, allein, in Gruppen etc.
Von Crossfit halte ich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 364501 (22. November 2017)

Sinnvoll wäre denk ich für den Radfahrer alles Richtung Fitness und Beweglichkeit. Kraft ist auch toll, aber Berge von Muskeln sind schwer und kosten viel Energie. Du wirst nicht bei Muskelaufbau und Radfahren gleichzeitig viel Erfolg haben. Allerdings ist eine ausgewogene Mischung vermutlich das gesündeste, solange man keine Pokale braucht.
Wichtig auf dem Rad ist eine ordentliche Tiefenmuskulatur. Aber die zu trainieren macht nicht unbedingt viel Spaß...
Ich selbst hab dieses Jahr auch mit Kampfsport angefangen, finde das ist ein sehr schöner Ausgleich zum Radfahren (und in meinem Fall zu der körperlichen Belastung im Job)


----------



## gomorra (3. Januar 2018)

Ne, sorry. Gym geht für mich nicht. Ich mach das immer Zuhause und halt mit meinem Körpergewicht - reicht auch!


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Januar 2018)

Bei den Eigengewichtsuebungen gibts schon a paar super Sachen. Aber irgendwan stoesst man an seine Grenzen. Ausser man versucht wirklich Sachen wie Handstandpushup etc. zu trainieren. Oder man hat n eigenen Fitnessraum. Ich hab nur pull up Stange, Kettlebells Gewichtsweste etc. daheim und da wird speziell im Winter schnell langweilig. Und die Ablenkung durch Freundin, Couch und Kuhlschrank sind zu gross


----------



## Downhillfan83 (24. April 2018)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Und die Ablenkung durch Freundin, Couch und Kuhlschrank sind zu gross


Dem stimme ich zu, habe das im letzten Winter sehr stark gemerkt. Gehe ab Mai wieder ins Gym und bleibe da auch (also auch über den Winter). Die Geräte, die ich zu Hause habe, nutze ich dann so nebenher, weil man ja irgendwie nie genug bekommt. Ich weiß, man muss auch mal eine Pause machen, aber seitdem ich Proteine für die Regeration nehme, trainiere ich auch irgendwie mehr oder es ist eben die Pause und Ablenkung im Winter, kann ich so noch nicht genau sagen, bin noch am Anfang mit den Supplement´s. Hat jemand von euch auch irgendetwas in dieser Art?


----------



## Theresa93 (24. Juli 2018)

Ich versuche damit mehr meinen Oberkörper fit zu bekommen. Versuche Bankdrücken mit leichtem Gewicht und viele Maschinen die es bei uns gibt.


----------



## engineer (9. Mai 2019)

Nach längerer Pause wieder mit Krafttraining angefangen. Hauptsächlich wegen Rückenverspannung und nachlassender Kraft. Markt man nicht über die Jahre, aber die Muskeln werden weich, wie Pflaumenmus, wenn man nichts tut. Bin jetzt wieder auf 130% ... 160% Normkraft für mein Alter. (90% ... 120% des untrainierten Mannes mit 25).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (10. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Nach längerer Pause wieder mit Krafttraining angefangen. Hauptsächlich wegen Rückenverspannung und nachlassender Kraft. Markt man nicht über die Jahre, aber die Muskeln werden weich, wie Pflaumenmus, wenn man nichts tut. Bin jetzt wieder auf 130% ... 160% Normkraft für mein Alter. (90% ... 120% des untrainierten Mannes mit 25).



Wie berechnen sich die 160% Normkraft?


----------



## engineer (10. Mai 2019)

Durch Messungen. Es gibt eine Buchreihe "Beiträge zur Sportmedizin", die man in Bibliotheken finden kann. Habe aus beruflichen Gründen auch einiges hier im Büro im Regal. Daraus habe ich das. Man weiß ungefähr, wieviel Muskelmasse die Männer in jungen Jahren und fortschreitenden Alter haben und was sie so leisten. Auch aus der Trainingslehre gibt es da Werte. Unter anderem aus solchen Untersuchungen weiß man auch, dass ein junger gesunder und untrainierter Mann mit Normalgewicht etwa 2 bis maximal 3 W/kg leistet. (PWC170 Wert im Conconi-Stufentest am Ergometer). Das wären dann so 200W +/-50W. 

In einem Artikel hatte ich vor etwa einem Jahr mal gelesen, dass sich bei der heutigen Jugend die Werte zu ändern scheinen: Sie sind größer, z.T. auch schwerer, als früher, haben aber in Relation weniger Muskelkraft und vor allem weniger Leistung. Der Grund ist die wachsende Anzahl derer mit chronischem Bewegungsmangel. Der Schnitt geht also in die Knie. Umgekehrt steigt die mittlere Leistung der älteren seit Jahren an, weil heute immer mehr der Ü40 noch aktiv Sport machen und Seniorensport gefördert propagiert.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Mai 2019)

Welcher Art Messungen? Kraft ist wieoft wieviel Gewicht man druecken oder ziehen kann abhaengig vom Eigengewicht und Geschlecht. Ganz simpel.

Es gibt Normtabellen die sogar manchmal noch nach Alter gestaffelt sind. Also Proband X mannlich mit 37 Jahren und 87Kg hebt 160 Kg im Deadlift 1 mal --> Durchschnitt. Ein anderes mal gehts an Klimmzuege oder Bankdruecken etc. So kann sich jeder ziemlich einfach einordnen.


----------



## milfoj (23. Juni 2020)

Ich gehe manchmal im Fitness wenn ich Zeit habe!


----------



## Kristine (14. August 2022)

Neben WT, gehe ich ca 2 bis 3 Mal die Woche ins Studio. Jenachdem, wie es die Arbeit zulässt.


----------

